# i cannot login as root



## terietor (Jun 15, 2010)

hello,

my system has 2 users the user "terietor" and the root user.

after a failed upgrade of my system with portmaster,i can't login as root
but i can login as terietor.
root was using the csh shell and terietor was using the bash shell.

P.S.:when i login as terietor i see this symbol "%#" instead of
"user at localhost:~/"


thanks in advance


----------



## zeiz (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you try to change root password in single user mode?


----------



## terietor (Jun 15, 2010)

i tried to do it but i can't..

i gave "passwd PASSWORD" but it said that the enviroment is for read-only.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 15, 2010)

When get to # in SUM did you do like this:

```
# mount -u /
# mount -a -t ufs
# passwd
```
?


----------



## terietor (Jun 15, 2010)

no.

i will try it.


----------



## terietor (Jun 15, 2010)

i gave 


```
# mount -u /
# mount -a -t ufs
# passwd
#chsh -s /bin/csh
```

and the problem was solved,thanks


----------

